# What’s a good garden forum?



## messybun (May 5, 2020)

I have fruit trees dying and don’t know why. Does anyone know of a good garden forum I could get on?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 5, 2020)

The Easy Garden.....the link is on the right side of this page under "sister sites."  Good luck!


----------



## messybun (May 5, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> The Easy Garden.....the link is on the right side of this page under "sister sites."  Good luck!


Thank you. I’ve been looking everywhere for the sister site, everywhere but the right place smh.


----------

